# Verkaufe eine Zotac GeForcr GTX 580 AMP²! Edition mit Wasserkühlung



## fabo-erc (24. Januar 2015)

*Verkaufe eine Zotac GeForcr GTX 580 AMP²! Edition mit Wasserkühlung*

hi 

Verkaufe eine Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP²! Edition mit Wasserkühlung. 
verbaut ist ein EK-FC580 GTX+ - Acetal+Nickel 
von EK-Block

und eben eine

 Zotac GeForce GTX 580

war nie übertaktet und funktionierte noch ohne Probleme.

Grund für den verkauf ist eine neue GraKa

Preis : bitte ich um einen Vorschlag.

gruss fabo


----------



## PcJuenger (24. Januar 2015)

Dir fehlt ein h.


----------



## fabo-erc (24. Januar 2015)

danke 

-fabo


----------

